# Scanpan cookware



## 2dogsmom (Jan 12, 2004)

has anyone heard of scanpan cookware?  is it any good?  i just saw a display in a store and they are beautiful stainless steel, heavy, and appear to be made very well.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 12, 2004)

Never heard of them.  What store did you see them in?  I'll have to search them out!!!


----------



## 2dogsmom (Jan 12, 2004)

kitchenelf
it was just a small independent kitchen goods store here in town.  that is the only place i have seen them, though i have not been on the lookout for them either.  i did just do a search and came up with quite a few websites.  here is one you can check it out for yourself.   http://www.chefscatalog.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=cprod4110001&parentId=cat000092&index=1  the set i saw is the 10 pc stainless steel.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 12, 2004)

The sales price is good!  They sound great - I'd have to hold one to know if I personally liked it.  I have seen the Viking cookware and have fallen in love with it.  But even at cost it will they will be expensive - and I don't know the minimum order........yet  8)

I'm dreaming...


----------



## 2dogsmom (Jan 12, 2004)

i know what you mean--you can't tell for sure about them unless you see them in person.  i can tell you that they were VERY heavy (i wondered if i'd even be able to pick one up full of water, food, etc!) and looked very well made.  i have not actually seen the viking cookware in person but i can only imagine!  i told my husband when we remodel the kitchen i want a viking range and he just laughed; i guess that's a no!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 12, 2004)

Maybe he was "giddy" with laughter because he wants a Viking range too!!!   :P


----------



## 2dogsmom (Jan 12, 2004)

lol!  yes-you know you're probably right! i bet for valentines day i'll walk out to the kitchen to find my $9000 viking range wrapped up with a pretty red bow!      oh well, there's always the lotto!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 13, 2004)

Scanpan? Isn't that the (supposed) Titanium coated stuff?


----------



## 2dogsmom (Jan 13, 2004)

a combination of ceramic/titanium is what it states on the above website--is that why it's so darn heavy!?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 13, 2004)

Titanium is very light - it must be the ceramic that makes it heavy.  I'd love to see a set!


----------



## 2dogsmom (Jan 13, 2004)

i did a search and could not come up with any stores in which they could be purchased, just online.  you could always make a trip down here and check them out--weather's beautiful!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 13, 2004)

OK, I had to take a look to see if you posted where you live - when I met my husband he was living in the Tampa area - he wants to go back soooooooo bad.  I guess when my son goes to college we'll think about it.  I took him away from that beautiful weather and a 4-day work week - and he NEVER lets me forget it!  :?


----------



## 2dogsmom (Jan 13, 2004)

lol-they're good for that!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 14, 2004)

I have already informed Madam that once the last fledgeling has left the nest she needs to decide on either the Gulf Coast of Florida or Mexico. It is too cold here for Bubbas!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 14, 2004)

I vote for either one Bubba!!!!  I have told my son that I think a great community college is just right for him - provided it's in the Bahamas!!!


----------



## Lor (Feb 6, 2004)

There are some ladies who just RAVE about how wonderful Scanpan is (on another forum).  The threads I was following were more about their nonstick lines than the SS lines though, so I'm not sure what they'd say about that.  I'd have to look into Scanpan's site a bit more myself.  Does the SS set have the ceramic & titanium coating?  Hmm, better go look.

Anyway, some of the others have had their Scanpan for over a decade & have added to them over time (but not replaced), if that helps.


----------

